# Onion Casserole



## Rocklobster (Jul 4, 2011)

Tried this recipe yesterday as a side to serve with a steak. Sauteed 1 can of sliced mushrooms, about 4 med onions, garlic, then add a can of concentrated cream of mushroom soup, about 1/4 cup wine and 1/4 water. Added some seasoning and fresh parsley, pepper. Put that in an oven proof dish, topped with crutons and chees. Bake for about 1/2 an hour at 400 until browned and bubby. 
Conclusion, it wasn't bad. Lots of flavor. May even make it again some day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

That sounds great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 4, 2011)

What kind of cheese did you use? I make a Swiss onion tart, but this looks like it would be a nice side...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like a great side. Croutons and cheese... YUM!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds great  I think I'll sub the mushroom soup for brown onion, I've been put off mushroom soup for a while. Think it will work?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great!  Sort of a savoury bread pudding.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 4, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What kind of cheese did you use? I make a Swiss onion tart, but this looks like it would be a nice side...


 
I used mozz because I didn't have any other suitable cheese. Swiss would probably be better, actually.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 4, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Looks great! Sort of a savoury bread pudding.


Yeah. It tasted really good. A bit soupier than what I expected. But, that could be remedied with no problem. I was just going with a recipe that I found and was modifying it to suit my tastes. Definitely went well with the grilled steak. I think it would have been better with sherry instead of wine. 
A work in progress...


----------



## spork (Jul 5, 2011)

I, too, like this, rocklobster, nice simple dish to boost my confidence with oven cooking.  It looks great.  An idea for a thickener might be potatoes shredded to approximate shape of the sliced onions.

I'm also thinking, for steak... red onions, can of tomato cream concentrate, sherry, splash of balsamic, mozz, etc.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it should be fairly foolproof, considering you don't know what to expect in the first place. I ate the leftovers,sans crutons, warmed up on a hamburger.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 5, 2011)

I love cooked onions, so this recipe sounds good to me.

I've taken to occasionally roasting onions whole in the oven with nothing but a little salt, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar drizzled over the top. They turn very caramelized and sweet. I think it makes a good side dish. Probably not everyone's cup of tea but, as I said, I love cooked onions.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 5, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I love cooked onions, so this recipe sounds good to me.
> 
> .


I'm the same way. When we have steak, I am always looking to for ideas to change up the sides. After all, as much as I love steak, it is still steak. So, bring in the onion recipes.....Some are winners, others, not so much...


----------



## pacanis (Jul 5, 2011)

I like to hollow out a small depression on the end of the onion, opposite the root end, and fill it with butter and beef bullion granules. I use a little foil on the bottom of the onion and set it on the grill to do its thing, but an oven would certainly work. And then there's those bacon wrapped marinated onions I did a few weeks ago and posted a pic of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2011)

The smell of frying onions is heavenly...now I'm thinking I have to try a couple of these ideas, I love onions.


----------

